# Sowden recipes please



## paul whu

I just bought myself a Sowden Oskar on the basis that I read a few positive reports on here. I usually only drink espresso but feel that I need to broaden my horizons and try to appreciate new ways of caffiine consumption. I have read that you can use espresso grind in the pot and it will produce similar results as a courser grind. Sounds to good to be true but maybe.......?

Can anyone tell me the best recipe or pass on any tips so that I can get the best from this little pot??

Many thanks in advance


----------



## MWJB

Espresso may be a bit fine, unless right out on the coarsest end of range? You have to watch for silt dropping through the filter, more so than a French press. Drip grind will work fine, medium? Go by how silty the pot looks when washing it out, or pruney flavours in the cup mean coarsen up.

52-53g/l.

Preheat pot if it's a small one, 1.2L is usually OK if filled with 20sec off boil water.

Add water first. Add coffee on top, in 2-3 little lots if necessary, dunk to wet, don't stir down, leave a little crust but make sure all grounds are wetted.

Cover & steep until 55-60C. Pour off the first 70-100ml & discard, decant coffee. If it's not sweet & juicy leave a little longer...can take 40-70minutes.


----------



## paul whu

40 to 70 minutes!!!! I am presuming you mean 4 to 7!! My pot only takes 450ml water so I guess I just adjust pro rata. I was thinking to pour the water onto the coffee but I'll put the water in first now you've said that.

I am bought this to help me pick out characteristics of different beans. Do you have any specific recommendations for the Sodden?

Thanks for your tips by the way


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Nope he means 40-70mins lol. I had exactly the same reaction when discussing brew with him and Jeebsy. Stunned was an understatement.....


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I've done brews of 40 mins. I think that's about as far as my patience stretches.

Less stirring longer brew time.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Sowden = slow coffee.


----------



## NickdeBug

Just build it into routine.

I stick the Sowden on at about 9.30am and it is ready to go at about 10.30 in time for morning cuppa.

Remember, a watched pot never steeps.


----------



## MWJB

I mean 2/3 of an hour to an hour and ten minutes (if you go by temp, you'll see that it takes this long to hit 55-60C)...2 hour brews are a little cool but tasty, in the Summer I let whatever is in the pot sit until cold, then chill for an afternoon refresher. 450ml should be good at the lower end (40min), weigh the water up to the fill line the first few brews, then average them out and just fill to line after that, but weigh the coffee dose always.

You can put the coffee in first, I find it increases silt, I think it flushes fines through the filter mesh, letting the coffee sink of it's own accord seems to make for a cleaner cup.

The Sowden makes pretty much any bean taste good...if you leave it long enough ;-)


----------



## The Systemic Kid

What extraction yields do you get at an hour plus brewing time, Mark?


----------



## Geordie Boy

NickdeBug said:


> Just build it into routine.
> 
> I stick the Sowden on at about 9.30am and it is ready to go at about 10.30 in time for morning cuppa.
> 
> Remember, a watched pot never steeps.


That's exactly what i used to do (though would make a Red Bush tea at 9.30). People at work thought i was mad making 2 drinks at once!

Gave up on the Sowden as work water is as soft as it gets and gone back to playing with a French Press again.


----------



## MWJB

Hi Patrick,

23%EY in immersion mode & around 1.14% to 1.20%TDS, that's my target for any pour on/pour off immersion (Sowden, Eva solo, French press, cupping), not many coffees will go past that with decent water, however long you leave them.

For me, part of the issue is I don't get the sweetness I like when the coffee is much over 60C, so the extraction may not take that long, but it will plateau if it hits it early, then I'm just waiting for my desired drinking temp.

You can do brighter, hotter coffee much quicker, if you desire, or if you get a less soluble coffee to work with (not very common to find a coffee that won't play ball).


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Thanks Mark.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Thanks Mark. If I'd not taken your advice on longer brews I'd still be doing doing the 3 min brew as advised by Sowdens.


----------



## Obnic

Love the Sowden.

Recipe 1 (home): Pour; get kids up, dressed and breakfasted; drop them at school; return home, decant, drink and settle into the day.

Recipe 2 (skiing): Pour; drop kids at ski-school; take nipper to snow garden; visit the tabac for a paper; visit the boulangerie for fresh croissant; return home, decant and break bread.


----------



## jeebsy

The Fazenda Passeio Rubi Natural from IMM this week is a total knockout in the Sowden


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Obnic said:


> Love the Sowden.
> 
> Recipe 1 (home): Pour; get kids up, dressed and breakfasted; drop them at school; return home, decant, drink and settle into the day.
> 
> Recipe 2 (skiing): Pour; drop kids at ski-school; take nipper to snow garden; visit the tabac for a paper; visit the boulangerie for fresh croissant; return home, decant and break bread.


God dam it, that sounds a fantastic lifestyle vision. Sowden's should employ you in their marketing dept.


----------



## jeebsy

urbanbumpkin said:


> God dam it, that sounds a fantastic lifestyle vision. Sowden's should employ you in their marketing dept.


I'm on the lookout for a rich wife to enable this sort of thing


----------



## urbanbumpkin

jeebsy said:


> I'm on the lookout for a rich wife to enable this sort of thing


I wouldn't rule out the possibility of a rich husband for this lifestyle. #noshame


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I have used the speedy brew method with the Sowdens which does produce some good results.

The longer brews are much cleaner and sweeter I have to say.....a completely different beast.


----------



## paul whu

MWJB said:


> Espresso may be a bit fine, unless right out on the coarsest end of range? You have to watch for silt dropping through the filter, more so than a French press. Drip grind will work fine, medium? Go by how silty the pot looks when washing it out, or pruney flavours in the cup mean coarsen up.
> 
> 52-53g/l.
> 
> Preheat pot if it's a small one, 1.2L is usually OK if filled with 20sec off boil water.
> 
> Add water first. Add coffee on top, in 2-3 little lots if necessary, dunk to wet, don't stir down, leave a little crust but make sure all grounds are wetted.
> 
> Cover & steep until 55-60C. Pour off the first 70-100ml & discard, decant coffee. If it's not sweet & juicy leave a little longer...can take 40-70minutes.


Why pour off 70/100ml ? I'm just about to try this method with some Yirgcheffe beans from Butterworth.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

To get rid of oils released during steep that settle on the surface.


----------



## paul whu

Just tried 27g with 450ml water, steeped for 45 minutes and found the coffee to be way to weak for my liking.I must have ballsed it up somewhere along the line. The same beans in espresso are splendid. If I have time I'll have another go with at least 50 g of coffee in the morning.


----------



## Mrboots2u

paul whu said:


> Just tried 27g with 450ml water, steeped for 45 minutes and found the coffee to be way to weak for my liking.I must have ballsed it up somewhere along the line. The same beans in espresso are splendid. If I have time I'll have another go with at least 50 g of coffee in the morning.


Hi Paul is this not strong enough compared to the epsresso you drink or not strong enough compared to other brewed coffee you like to drink ....

Sowden for me , is a sweet and delicate tasty brewed coffee, what coffee are you brewing it with ?


----------



## MWJB

paul whu said:


> Just tried 27g with 450ml water, steeped for 45 minutes and found the coffee to be way to weak for my liking.I must have ballsed it up somewhere along the line. The same beans in espresso are splendid. If I have time I'll have another go with at least 50 g of coffee in the morning.


You're maybe grinding too coarse?

27/450 = 60g/l should be decent brewed strength.

50/450 = 111g/l - 3-5 servings of coffee?

Go stronger if you like but the coffee will likely be under-extracted. It's going to be very difficult to get a balanced cup at Aeropress/moka/Turkish type strengths. At 52-53g/l the coffee will be weaker than those, but on par with cupping & French press type brews.

To get the stronger brews to extract, you could try steeping the pot in a big saucepan full of off-the-boil water (off the hob, silicone matt under the brewer, you don't want to cook it). Taste as you go. Pour when at a preference.


----------



## jlarkin

paul whu said:


> Why pour off 70/100ml ? I'm just about to try this method with some Yirgcheffe beans from Butterworth.


Hi Paul, did you try it again just wondering how you got on? My sowden arrived today so I'm going to start my first brew in a moment.

MWJB, I did wonder what's the reason to pour off the first 70ml or so?


----------



## Dallah

I can't wait that long for coffee in the morning. Some days I'm looking at the espresso machine and wishing that 10 sec extracts didn't taste like vinegar.


----------



## MWJB

jlarkin said:


> MWJB, I did wonder what's the reason to pour off the first 70ml or so?


Oils released will rise to the top of the brew & form a layer at the surface, they taste pretty generic from bean to bean, I prefer to get rid of them as they can mask sweetness & clarity, you could keep them in if you wanted I guess.


----------



## jlarkin

MWJB said:


> Oils released will rise to the top of the brew & form a layer at the surface, they taste pretty generic from bean to bean, I prefer to get rid of them as they can mask sweetness & clarity, you could keep them in if you wanted I guess.


Thanks! I assumed your way would be right, was just interested.


----------



## jlarkin

Damn forgot to warm the pot up first! Tasty brew but too cool after 70ish minutes, totally my fault.

I think I ground a little fine but actually that was good. It was like quite a clean "standard" French press as it had some coffee grounds through it but was a very clean taste otherwise (if that makes sense).


----------



## Mr O

jlarkin said:


> Damn forgot to warm the pot up first! Tasty brew but too cool after 70ish minutes, totally my fault.
> 
> I think I ground a little fine but actually that was good. It was like quite a clean "standard" French press as it had some coffee grounds through it but was a very clean taste otherwise (if that makes sense).


Did you get a 2 cup or 4 cup?


----------



## MWJB

jlarkin said:


> Damn forgot to warm the pot up first! Tasty brew but too cool after 70ish minutes, totally my fault.
> 
> I think I ground a little fine but actually that was good. It was like quite a clean "standard" French press as it had some coffee grounds through it but was a very clean taste otherwise (if that makes sense).


Have you got a thermometer? Stick it down the spout and see what you get time-wise when it hits 55-60C (or use this to fine tune based on flavour/heat preference).


----------



## jlarkin

Mr O said:


> Did you get a 2 cup or 4 cup?


2 cup.


----------



## Mr O

jlarkin said:


> 2 cup.


Me too.

I won't have mine until tomorrow, i had it delivered to my Mum and Dads house.

What ratio did you start with today?


----------



## jlarkin

Mr O said:


> Me too.
> 
> I won't have mine until tomorrow, i had it delivered to my Mum and Dads house.
> 
> What ratio did you start with today?


I went with the one mentioned in earlier post. It's 450ml water and 27 coffee. Definitely warm it first. I've got a second one going now but it'll take a while to be ready still


----------



## Mr O

I'm getting the other half to crochet me a Sowden Cosy


----------



## jlarkin

Mr O said:


> I'm getting the other half to crochet me a Sowden Cosy


I'll take one, how much ;-)?


----------



## Mr O

jlarkin said:


> I'll take one, how much ;-)?


Price of postage I'd say....

I just asked and she said,

'Lets see how the first one turns out then i can make another if it's ok'


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mr O said:


> I'm getting the other half to crochet me a Sowden Cosy


Me too


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I've found pouring away the first bit and also stopping when it gets a bit sludgy towards the bottom of the pot.

If you pour it fairly slowly you can see dark streaks against the lip of the spout.

I've not used mine in a while but this thread has inspired me to try it out again. Never tried using a thermometer to gauge the brew time, I've lent mine to someone.

Are there any thermometers that don't cost the earth that fit the bill?


----------



## Mr O

I use these for homebrewing....i'm going to order a few more. It's cheaper than messing about changing batteries









....and i'm sure you can get them cheaper from China sellers.....

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Digital-Thermometer-with-LCD-for-Fridge-Freezer-/111634057642?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item19fde889aa


----------



## Mr O

jlarkin said:


> I'll take one, how much ;-)?


What colours would you be looking for? I can't promise she has them but you never know.....


----------



## jlarkin

Mr O said:


> What colours would you be looking for? I can't promise she has them but you never know.....


Of course no worries if she doesn't want to do it or it doesn't work out. That would be com though, I quite like any bold color. Reds, blues or oranges are all good colours for me . I haven't got a particular scheme really. Thanks for asking


----------



## jlarkin

MWJB said:


> Have you got a thermometer? Stick it down the spout and see what you get time-wise when it hits 55-60C (or use this to fine tune based on flavour/heat preference).


I've got a thermopen thermometer and I fell asleep whilst it was brewing yesterday. Will try again today!


----------



## jlarkin

I remembered to warm it up before using it today and wrapped it in a towel. It was 61C when I poured it. One of the best coffees I've managed for a while! So much so that I've ordered the 4 cup sowden as well...


----------



## Mr O

I'm going to make my first Sowden brew tomorrow morning..


----------



## Mr O

How are the new Sowden users getting on?

Im enjoying mine and it's so good to have a method to easily make proper coffee at work.

27g > 450ml > 50 mins


----------



## jlarkin

Didn't use it yesterday was trying to get an aeropress grind nailed (that's a work in progress) but I'm the same - I love it. Can't wait to get the 4 cup and I'll be setting off a 2 cup brew this morning while enjoying an aeropress. So far it's my favourite brew for being able to get a good result and I'm sure when I start to really pay attention the the grind it'll only improve.


----------



## Mr O

I'm impressed and not messed with grind or anything yet. It's so good just to have proper coffee at work.... I can't tell you how good....

I'm also going to try a 25g > 400ml (60/50/40 mins) see how that goes. Then that's the right amount for my work cup...


----------



## Steve7

Afraid my clever makes better coffee a lot quicker.

Unless I am doing something wrong!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I've alway found better results with a Sowdens slow steep 40 mins plus. Although clean up is much easier with a CCD.


----------



## c_squared

Steve7 said:


> Afraid my clever makes better coffee a lot quicker.
> 
> Unless I am doing something wrong!


Have you a sowden going spare then?


----------



## Mr O

Steve7 said:


> Afraid my clever makes better coffee a lot quicker.
> 
> Unless I am doing something wrong!


The 50 minutes I'm leaving the Sowden for isn't a problem for me. But if the CCD makes better coffee without time being a factor I want one...!?


----------



## MWJB

Mr O said:


> The 50 minutes I'm leaving the Sowden for isn't a problem for me. But if the CCD makes better coffee without time being a factor I want one...!?


To get a similar level of sweetness with the Clever is a bit trickier & takes usually only a few minutes less than the Sowden (my Clevers are typically 35min), you can make brighter, stronger coffee quicker...as you can in the Sowden too. The Clever is a little more forgiving of grind because of the paper filter, otherwise I wouldn't say it makes "better" coffee.


----------



## Steve7

Anyone else find their Sowden dribbles most of the coffee down the spout and into a puddle!

I can't seem to stop mine doing it.

I have the James model


----------



## Bigpikle

can you make a 2 cup in a 4 cup Sowden eg half quantity? I know some methods just dont work unless used at the appropriate volume.

Not sure which one to go for and wondering if the 4 cup will be too much just for me and end up not getting used. The only thing is thinking that I can pour a cup and then just leave it and go back for a top-up later....ummmm


----------



## Bigpikle

just ordered a 4 cup Oskar from a guy n ebay doing unboxed but new ones at a very healthy discount - fingers crossed it should be here for when I get home from the current work trip....

Was very impressed by these when Patrick demo'd it at the forum day the other week so keen to try it out. Only problem I can see is how much coffee I'm going to get through using one of these in the morning!

I was also intrigued to see Sowden have a cold brew method on their front page, showing a method of adding cold water and leaving overnight in the fridge. I have a feeling this might be coming with me to the S France in the summer where this might be a refreshing alternative.


----------



## Mr O

It would appear you bought your 4 cup from the seller I bought my 2 cup (less box) from.

im interested in the cold brew method...


----------



## Bigpikle

arrived promptly today and just had enough time to get a brew on before heading out to my cycling club night.

27g in 500ml just off the boil and left for 40 mins = good result. Wrapped the pot in an old scarf and temp was warm by the finish. Didnt have time to drink it all so had a small mug when I got back in, which ended up being a 4 hour brew! Still tepid despite the pot being left unwrapped, and still drinkable as well. Extra sweetness had come through over that period or maybe because of the drop in temperature.

Just need a Sowden 'hat' now to keep it warm, and of course a load more beans to burn through with it....


----------



## Steve7

Oskars Still going cheap on eBay from the same seller.

And the oskar model seems to have vanished from the Sowden shop website today too...

Discontinued? Or just ran out?


----------



## Bigpikle

given my brand new uber modern sleek white kitchen, the Oskar got instant wife approval - better than any coffee aparatus ever has to datr. Of course it was followed up with the mumbled "...like we need more coffee equipment..."


----------



## Orangertange

Is there any diffrence in filters of tea and coffee ones?

looking for a good tea infuser wondering if a oska could double up for both?


----------



## Drewster

Orangertange said:


> Is there any diffrence in filters of tea and coffee ones?
> 
> looking for a good tea infuser wondering if a oska could double up for both?


I dunno if there are "special" tea filters but I use mine for both coffee and tea...

The tea is very nice as (because of the fine filter) there is never any O&S/bits&bobs floating about....

I prefer it as a tea pot to a glass teapot I have (with an inner filter/infuser) as that does let a few bits through.

To be honest the Sowden does let some coffee silt/fines through which I always find annoying as you have to always leave a bit in the bottom (I really don't like drinking mud)....


----------



## Mr O

eBay item number - 271898001948

2 cup £21.99 or best offer


----------



## Nod

> eBay item number - 271898001948 2 cup £21.99 or best offer


Gutted... It has Ended...


----------



## Bigpikle

first proper cold brew on the go tonight - 42g into 500ml of water and about to go in the fridge until tomorrow. Not really sure how long to leave it as some say 12hrs and some seem to suggest up to 48hrs! Lets see what its like in the morning? Hoping it should be a cold refreshing drink when I get back from a long hot training ride tomorrow lunchtime - 18hrs or so....


----------



## jlarkin

Bigpikle said:


> first proper cold brew on the go tonight - 42g into 500ml of water and about to go in the fridge until tomorrow. Not really sure how long to leave it as some say 12hrs and some seem to suggest up to 48hrs! Lets see what its like in the morning? Hoping it should be a cold refreshing drink when I get back from a long hot training ride tomorrow lunchtime - 18hrs or so....


Not tried it in the Sowden but longer was better with the Hario Mizudashi jug. I'd be aiming for 48 hours from what I've seen and tried. Might be nice just drunk as-is rather than mixed with more water though @18 hours.


----------



## Bigpikle

little sip this morning after 12 hours and it was ok but nothing special, so will leave a while longer.


----------



## MWJB

Bigpikle said:


> first proper cold brew on the go tonight - 42g into 500ml of water and about to go in the fridge until tomorrow. Not really sure how long to leave it as some say 12hrs and some seem to suggest up to 48hrs! Lets see what its like in the morning? Hoping it should be a cold refreshing drink when I get back from a long hot training ride tomorrow lunchtime - 18hrs or so....


You can leave it as long/short as you like, but longer = more development, grind will affect time too (coarser requires longer for the same level of development as a fine grind). If in a "hurry" (same day, within 12 hours) do a regular hot brew, leave til cold & chill before drinking undiluted, maybe just updose a little over your regular hot method.


----------



## Bigpikle

I used a slightly coarser grind than I usually do for brewed and AP, so will leave it longer. Taste just now but still lacking the sweetness I was expecting with these beans. Still quite nice though, and a splash of milk in it was very nice. Will leave the rest until at least tomorrow morning, which will give 36 hours. Next time I'll try a finer grind.


----------



## Bigpikle

well its coming up 45 hours and the flavour has really hit its sweetpsot I think - literally the sweetness I was looking for. Not sure if I'll try and filer it though? I have some v60 papers so could probably pour it through one of those and into the v60 carafe to keep in the fridge. The Sowden wil probably otherwise allow a little silt through so might be worth a go.


----------



## MWJB

I'd try not to filter through the V60 if you can, maybe do a little sample test with & without first? The V60 paper makes excellent hot brews, but can skew flavour drier with less sweetness when secondary filtering.

If you have the white Oskar brewer, pull out the filter & grinds (over the sink), then pour carefully watching for any migration of solids at the spout.


----------



## Bigpikle

thanks - will do it that way. Really like the taste of this so quite fancy the Hario cold brewer now and I have a load of Amazon vouchers burning a hole so may go for it. That way I can leave it int he fridge and not have to leave the Oskar tied up for 2 days at a time.

Update:

All drained now and pleased with the result. New fruit aromas in the cup and a lovely flavour. Slightly surprised how much water was lost in the brewing and retained in the grounds. 500ml of water made only about 350ml of coffee. I think I need the big Hario cold brewer to make a good quantity of product. Also need some interesting new beans with some sweet fruity flavours to try cold....


----------



## MWJB

You can lose more than 3x the weight of the dose in brew water in a long steep, even just a few tens of minutes, so bear that in mind when planning how much finished coffee you expect.


----------



## Phobic

old thread but I've just got mine and think this is the best place to ask to keep it all together.

couple of questions.

when I make a Chemex I generally drink it by pouring a couple of mouthfuls into the cup at a time, this gives it chance to cool down to the right temp - with the sowden 40 min + steeps will get the extraction right and allow it to cool, when will the extraction be in the right place within this 40 mins if I'm pouring it out and cooling it as per the Chemex?

I don't always have 40 mins to wait....I'm thinking decant and then cool in the cup once the extraction is optimal

2nd question, any reason not to filter as you decant to remove the lipids and silt? not sure I can bare to throw away 100ml of tasty coffee!


----------



## MWJB

If you don't always have 40 min to wait, use the Chemex. Or, if you like shorter extractions, see how you go. The Chemex extracts faster because it has flow.

If you secondary filter the coffee you will have a long brew time, the coffee will be at a good drinking temp at the end of brew time, then it might take another 10min to filter, so you will have cold coffee & it won't taste as good because the filter paper will still let silt through.

That first/last 100ml isn't tasty. You always lose coffee to the grounds, if using a metal filtered steep, you will lose more than drip.


----------



## Phobic

thanks Mark.

I guess the answer is to brew a bigger batch earlier then and just accept the loss.

will give it a go


----------

